# Duck Jerky



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

Just curious as to what everyone does with their ducks. This year and last year I have been jerky-ing everything. I also like to wrap bacon around strips of breast meat with some cream cheese in the middle, then grill it.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

My favorite recently is Duck Philly Cheese Steaks.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Jerky or sausage that's the way to go.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I put the duck breast meat in my Bradley smoker for 2 hours (hickory pucks) then pack 5 whole breasts in wide mouth pint canning jars and pressure can them. I do not add any spices or liquid to the jars. The breasts are then used to make sandwiches. Simply put a whole breast on a bun along with some of your favorite BBQ sauce, wrap it in a paper towel, and put it in your microwave oven for 30 seconds. You can't buy a better BBQ sandwich in any restaurant that I'm aware of.

For goose breast, I use a different approach. Chunk the goose breast into about 5 equal pieces and smoke for 2 hours (again hickory). I then course grind the chucks and pack the raw ground meat into pint jars and pressure can. Use the ground meat as you would any ground meat in a favorite recipe. I like to use it in omelets along with mushrooms, onions, and cheese. O! M! G! Unbelievably good!

Pressure canning is a way to preserve the meat for years without any spoilage or freezer burning. The flavor will be as good 5 years from now is it is the day it is canned.

If you can't do without some good, old fashioned jerky, I've found that diver freaks recipe is the best I've every tried.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Years past I have done duck jerky. Last year I did summer sausage in the smoker and it come out great.But going try it a different way next time.This year looks like it going to be jerky sent i have killed way less then i have years past. crappy ice.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

SidVicious said:


> My favorite recently is Duck Philly Cheese Steaks.


one of my fave's, haven't done it in a few years though.


----------



## Lilly18 (Jun 4, 2020)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Years past I have done duck jerky. Last year I did summer sausage in the smoker and it come out great.But going try it a different way next time.This year looks like it going to be jerky sent i have killed way less then i have years past. crappy ice.


Have you used jerky dehydrator? Now I'm planning to figure out how it all works. Started cooking:smile::!: My husband loves meat jerky, however I don't want him to buy it from mass market as it's usually made with all existing chemicals, which I consider to be not healthy. I decided to try to cook jerky on my own. At this point I realized that I need a special device for it- dehydrator. When I found out that it can be used not only for cooking meat, but also fruits, I've ordered it. It was really tough to choose the best variant as there are too many of them offered on the market. The only thing which helped me to choose the most suitable option was wellfed website. I just adore as they offer detailed info on every product and nice guide explaining necessary features.


----------



## Underwood1988 (May 20, 2020)

Lilly18 said:


> Have you used jerky dehydrator? Now I'm planning to figure out how it all works. Started cooking:smile::!:


haven't you used this thing before? such a great item to use when you want jerky as a snack


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Them Duck Philly's look pretty tasty!


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

In the past I too jerkied all my ducks and geese. Then I learned to just shoot the good ducks (mallard, teal, pins etc.) leave the fat on and cook them rare with a little salt, pepper and rosemary. Out of this world good.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've been doing pastrami with goose breasts and it has been really, really good. 

You can corn them and that's been tasty. 

You don't have to have a dehydrator to make jerky. You can cook it in your oven on a very low temp and get a very similar result.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Put in a grilled jalapeno or serrano pepper and your duck rolls will be even better.


----------

